# Mr11 And Mr16 Led Bulbs



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Some advice required please.

I've just bought some LED bulbs to swap for the old halogens in our motorhome.

It would seem that I am an idiot though as I have ordered MR11's instead of the MR16's that we need.

I'm sure I can get a swap from Aten but to save the effort can a MR11 be used in a MR16 light fitting? I know they are smaller in diameter but is that the only difference?

We keep our m/h in storage 20 mins away behind inumerable locked gates so I don't even know if the pins are the same arrangement at the moment.

Just thought I'd ask the MHF boffins if there was any reason why we couldn't use them anyway?

Thanks for any advice.

Paul and Jane (Paul being the moron)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As LED's are a bit more expensive, it may be worthwhile taking out a bulb and spending a little time talking to an LED sales person about what you want.
There are different colours and intensity, some better for reading others for background light.
I have in the past visited stands at Motorhome shows and received invaluable advice, including having them fit LED strips into my larger light units.
For me, there is no question that they are worth the effort in changing from Halogen or tungsten.
Alan


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree that it might be an idea to have a chat with a supplier first but I had to buy them online.

My problem is that I now have the bulbs and need to know if an MR11 can be used in a MR16 light fitting. As I bought MR11's instead of the MR16's that I should have bought.

If not I'll send them back and get the MR16's.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If they are compatible with vehicles 12v supply then the only difference between the type no's are the fittings (little legs); some push twist, some have thick legs etc or so I believe.
Alan


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Ta for the info.

I think I'll compare the bulbs and see if they have the same leg size. If they are the same I'll have a go and see if they work I suppose.

My real concern was whether I would cause an electrical problem by using them. Wouldn't want something to overheat etc.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

It may be worth making a phone call to the suppliers to ask their advice...


Regards,
John


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,

Yes, I've sent them an email but thought I'd ask the massive collective brain that is the MHF community while I wait for an answer.

I'll post their response anyway just in case any one else is as dim as me in the future.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Electrically the MR11 and MR16 will be identical but pysically the MR11 is smaller, the pin spacing is less and the pin diameter is less. To put it in a nutshell, they won't fit unless you change the holder. Don't try to force them in, you'll break the glass encapsulation.

Speak to Saul at Aten Lighting, I'm sure he'll swap them without a fuss.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Ta for the info about the pin spacing etc.

I haven't got one of our MR16s to compare the MR11s to so wasn't sure if they were the same.

I'm sure Aten will sort me out.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Even when you get the right LED's, depending on the type of halogen you are replacing, they can be difficult.
In my case the Halogen had two pins back centre. The LED to replace them was a disc shape with two pins back centre and naturally the disc was as large almost as the spotlight fitting. After many frustrating minutes I would get the pins into the socket only to find the LED dropped out on the first bump as the pins are a tad thinner than the Halogen pins. I read somewhere that a blob of blue tack on the back works; and it did. These were M16's
I finally discovered that a very large pair of tweezers would hold the LED for fitting.
Alan


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Alan,

Thanks for that, I wouldn't have thought of the blue tack option.

I've had a very helpful response from Aten who are digging me out of my self dug hole.

We're doing a swap for MR16's and I'm paying the small difference.

The information is all on the website, I just missed it, being a dimwit.

Very good service.

Thanks for all of the advice everyone.


----------

